# Non-Yellowing trim paint



## drsmz1 (Jan 22, 2009)

I need some recommendations on using an interior non-yellowing OIL BASED trim paint. I've used Pratt and Benjamin previously but they both yellow in a couple of years. Perhaps I'm looking for something that doesn't exist in an oil but I would appreciate your thoughts and recommendation. Thanks in advance


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

drsmz1 said:


> I'm looking for something that doesn't exist in an oil


:yes:

I don't know of any oil that won't yellow.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Why does it have to be oil? There are so many great waterbased products now. (actually think they are better)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use Pittsburgh industrial enamel with 2 shots of black added to a gallon of white to slow the yellowing process. It works really well if you let a lot of light in the house. I went back to repaint a couple of rooms of a house i painted new that had oil for trim. The trim looked great glossy and white except in the closets where it go no natural light. This was about 4 years after it was originaly painted. 
No oil that i know of will not yellow over time. If it gets a good amount of sunlight though it will last a lot longer than a dungeon.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

go acrylic. Same performance without the yellowing.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I know an ingredient that you can add to oil paints that will prevent them from yellowing entirely. But I won't tell until someone gives me a million bucks! I want my piece of the pie - I ain't letting go this info for free.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> I know an ingredient that you can add to oil paints that will prevent them from yellowing entirely. But I won't tell until someone gives me a million bucks! I want my piece of the pie - I ain't letting go this info for free.


That would be something that instantaniously drys the paint and closes up all of the pores.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> I know an ingredient that you can add to oil paints that will prevent them from yellowing entirely. But I won't tell until someone gives me a million bucks! I want my piece of the pie - I ain't letting go this info for free.


Patent it and then sell it to a paint manufacture. Royalties is the way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Didn't Perma-White used to have a true non-yellowing semi-gloss?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

drsmz1 said:


> I need some recommendations on using an interior non-yellowing OIL BASED trim paint. I've used Pratt and Benjamin previously but they both yellow in a couple of years. Perhaps I'm looking for something that doesn't exist in an oil but I would appreciate your thoughts and recommendation. Thanks in advance


Acrylic/waterborne
Any oils run the risk of yellowing with the lack of sunlight


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Today's castrated solvent based paints yellow. FOL

Go with waterbornes, paint only "Sunflower Yellow" oil colors, or use a pair of these to persuade Plain Painter to divulge his secret:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> Today's castrated solvent based paints yellow. FOL
> 
> Go with waterbornes, paint only "Sunflower Yellow" oil colors, or use a pair of these to persuade Plain Painter to divulge his secret:
> 
> View attachment 2340


Hand me a million bucks and I'll divulge. The funny thing is if I told you what it was - you'd slap yourself and say 'Now why didn't I think of that'.

Trick is nobody else will....still waiting for a cool million to be wired into my accounts....Benjamin Moore, you reading this? I want my money!!!!


----------



## Tampapainter (Aug 9, 2008)

You might try Porter Paints Glyptex alkyd enamel. I have used this product since 1992 and had great results. Just my two cents.


----------



## gmcon (Feb 9, 2009)

all oil's yellow. Some may take longer than others. If they demand oil, its job security, cause you will be back to repaint. Acrylics are non yellowing.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

I use SW pro classic waterborne or oil non yellowing works and looks good. When or if you need to touch up blends well. With pro-classic i use waterborne because it gives the same effects as oil.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been using Manor Hall Alkyd lately for trim. It levels really well and I am told that it withstands yellowing for much longer than the speed hide oils. Time will tell but it does leave an excellent finish without brush marks.

PS - Add Thinner


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The funny thing is if I told you what it was - you'd slap yourself and say 'Now why didn't I think of that'.

I read somewhere on here( so it must be true) that if you pee in it, it won't yellow


----------

